# News - Orks, Elfen, Zwerge: Das beste Fantasy-Rollenspiel aller Zeiten wird gesucht



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,766705


----------



## Anakreon (9. August 2010)

Manche Umfragen finde ich schon sehr fragwürdig. Hier sind Spiele bei, die sind älter als mancher Leser dieser Seite.  Woher sollen die fachkundigen Leser kommen, die diese Wahl treffen. 

Stichpunkt Dungeon Master das Spiel ist 23 Jahre alt. Um dieses Spiel wirklich zu kennen, musst man also wenigstens 30 Jahre sein.  

Also wirklich, so einfach kann man es sich nicht machen.


----------



## Theojin (9. August 2010)

Mit Ambermoon habe ich mehr Zeit verbraucht als all den anderen Spielen zusammen. Wobei ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil der Zeit für Diskettenwechsel drauf gegangen ist  .

In der Neuzeit sind für mich Gothic 1 und 2+DNdR klar die besten. In den letzten 4 Jahren kam keines der Spiele mehr an die Atmosphäre alter Spiele ran.
Bei Gothic2 habe ich damals zum Release 3 Tagen mit Spielen verbracht, nur 6 Stunden geschlafen und eine knapp 3 stellige Zahl an Kippen geraucht.

Wird echt mal wieder Zeit für einen Kracher alter Schule ( wo nicht irgendwelcher grafischer Firlefanz im Vordergrund steht, sondern ausnahmsweise mal die Geschichte ).


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2010)

Wobei *das beste *Fantasy-Rollenspiel eigentlich nur von Leuten gekürt werden sollte, die alle oder den Großteil der Spiele kennen bzw. angespielt haben. 
Aber das hatten wir glaub ich schon mal in einem anderen Thread


----------



## MirrorLove (9. August 2010)

Ihr hättet besser die Serie eines Spiels als Möglichkeit nehmen sollen, da das doch relevanter ist. Egal ob Teil 1 oder 5.

Die Serien aufzulisten wäre echt sinnvoller gewesen :bad:


----------



## Veez (9. August 2010)

Mit keinem anderen Rollenspiel hab ich soviel Zeit verbracht wie mit Gothic 2, das AddOn war auch super!
mit den Opa Games kann ich leider nix anfangen da zu dieser Zeit meine Eltern noch nicht mal an mich gedacht haben :/


----------



## Verganon (9. August 2010)

Oh man, TESIII oder Nehrim, war schwierig... aber hab mich, da es ja u.A. von mir vorgeschlagen wurde, für Nehrim entschieden... jetzt fühl ich mich glatt als außenseiter, dass ich nicht Baldursgate oder Gothic gewählt hab, obwohl ichs auch gespielt hab (so und jetzt Steinigt nich: obwohl ich von Gothic spielerisch 0 angetan war).
Aber gut, die Umfrage läuft ja noch nicht lange, vllt. hat Nehrim ja dochnoch chancen  wobei ich schon glaube, das Baldurs Gate da das rennen machen wird.


----------



## FlorianStangl (9. August 2010)

Anakreon schrieb:


> Manche Umfragen finde ich schon sehr fragwürdig. Hier sind Spiele bei, die sind älter als mancher Leser dieser Seite.  Woher sollen die fachkundigen Leser kommen, die diese Wahl treffen.
> 
> Stichpunkt Dungeon Master das Spiel ist 23 Jahre alt. Um dieses Spiel wirklich zu kennen, musst man also wenigstens 30 Jahre sein.
> 
> Also wirklich, so einfach kann man es sich nicht machen.


   Was hat denn das mit "einfach machen" zu tun? 

Es soll durchaus Leute geben, die spielen Titel, die älter sind als sie selbst. Retro als Stichwort. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es hier viele Leser, die schon ein paar Jährchen aus dem Teenie-Alter raus sind... 

Schon interessant, wie detailliert mancher unsere Seite samt Leserschaft zu kennen glaubt.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2010)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Anakreon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Manche Umfragen finde ich schon sehr fragwürdig. Hier sind Spiele bei, die sind älter als mancher Leser dieser Seite. Woher sollen die fachkundigen Leser kommen, die diese Wahl treffen.
> ...


Vorschlag: Warum kann man nicht zu jedem Spiel eine Schulnote/Prozentzahl abgeben? So werden a) nur die Spiele vom jeweiligen User bewertet, die er auch kennt, und b) geraten alte Perlen wie Dungeon Master nicht von vornherein ins Hintertreffen (es kennen das Spiel nur ein Bruchteil, da bin ich mir sicher).
So kann man aus dem Mittelwert der einzelnen Spiele das beste Spiel herauspicken. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob Dragon Age 3000 User angeklickt haben (weil es halt mehr kennen) und Dungeon Master nur 50.


----------



## hertha1982 (9. August 2010)

gehört Star Wars Kotor nicht dazu ?
gehöre auch zu den Spielern die die meisten Games hier gezockt hat


----------



## FlorianStangl (9. August 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Warum kann man nicht zu jedem Spiel eine Schulnote/Prozentzahl abgeben? So werden a) nur die Spiele vom jeweiligen User bewertet, die er auch kennt, und b) geraten alte Perlen wie Dungeon Master nicht von vornherein ins Hintertreffen (es kennen das Spiel nur ein Bruchteil, da bin ich mir sicher).
> So kann man aus dem Mittelwert der einzelnen Spiele das beste Spiel herauspicken. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob Dragon Age 3000 User angeklickt haben (weil es halt mehr kennen) und Dungeon Master nur 50.


   Wir haben kein passendes Tool dafür.


----------



## Maiernator (9. August 2010)

Secret of Mana fehlt da  
Keine Ahnung warum alle Final Fantasy 7 als besten Teil der Serie empfinden. Der Zehner ist im ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2010)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorschlag: Warum kann man nicht zu jedem Spiel eine Schulnote/Prozentzahl abgeben? So werden a) nur die Spiele vom jeweiligen User bewertet, die er auch kennt, und b) geraten alte Perlen wie Dungeon Master nicht von vornherein ins Hintertreffen (es kennen das Spiel nur ein Bruchteil, da bin ich mir sicher).
> ...


Schade. So bleiben für mich diese Wahlen zum besten Spiel in Kategorie XY nach wie vor ohne Wert.


----------



## Vidaro (9. August 2010)

man merkt das viele Spieler die alten Spiele nicht kennen denn wenn wäre Dragon Age nicht so gut unterwegs xD


----------



## kornhill (9. August 2010)

Ich bin begeistert. Es sind genau die Spiele aufgenommen worden die ich bei der ersten Liste vermisst hatte. Ich als "alter Sack" der genau diese "fragliche" 30 erreicht hat, finde Dungeon Master absolut Hammer.... jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die mehrfachwahl ... weil zwischen EOB, DM , Land of Lore und Wizardry 7 fällt mir die Entscheidung wirklich verdammt schwer. 

Auf jeden vielen dank das ihr die Liste um diese Klassiker bereichert habt


----------



## HerrKarl (9. August 2010)

> Secret of Mana fehlt da
> Keine
> Ahnung warum alle Final Fantasy 7 als besten Teil der Serie empfinden.
> Der Zehner ist im ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar besser.


 

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass die FF-Reihe und SoM JRPGs sind, was mit unserem Begriff eines Rollenspiels relativ wenig bis gar nix zu tun hat   
Von dem her frage ich mich ehrlichgesagt auch, was es in der Liste zu suchen hat. Es ist ein gutes Spiel ja, aber seht euch mal die anderen Spiele an. Das ist wie in einer Folgenreihe mit der Aufgabe "Finden sie das unpassende Element!".

Allerdings ist auch die Aufstellung der westlichen RPGs etwas seltsam.
Ultima 2 aber kein Ultima 4 (immerhin sogar Garriotts Lieblings-Ultima).
Drakensang aber kein Schatten über Riva.
The Bards Tale 4 aber keiner der Vorgänger (was zur Hölle?!).

Tjo... ich befürchte aber ohnehin, dass die Hälfte der Besucher von PCG gut zwei drittel der Liste nicht kennt, sonst wären Spiele wie Oblivion nicht so weit vorne (die wirklich nix besonderes sind bis auf die Vertonung und Grafik).
Und wenn ich mir ansehe, dass Ultima 7 irgendwo ganz hinten mitspielt (aber modernen Rollenspielen Gameplay-technisch auch heute noch LOCKER den Rang abläuft), dann kann man das ganze doch sowieso schon vergessen.


----------



## TobiasHome (9. August 2010)

Ich konnte mich nicht zwischen DA und Gothic 2: DNdR entscheiden. Ich hab jetzt einfach DA gewählt.


----------



## watie (9. August 2010)

also ich muss zu geben ich kenne min 80% der spiele in der liste nicht weshalb ich auch nicht vote aber zu ff da ist meiner meinung nach teil 9 der mit abstand beste!!! gerade was das fantasyflair angeht das übertrifft auch 7 und 10 meiner meinung nach um längen und hat ne richtig schöne story
ausserdem ist ff9 meiner meinung nach eher westlich mittelalterlich geprägt und hat auch sehr viele schöne idyllische orte nicht wie z.b. bladurs gate welches ich als düsteres hack n slay ( ok habs nur mal angezockt) bezeichnen würde


----------



## Hazard (9. August 2010)

Morrowind nur 2.92% und Oblivion 9.27% ? OMG, offenbar sind die Publisher in der Tat auf dem richtigen Weg wenn sie ihre Spiele immer weichgespülter und anspruchsloser gestalten... -.-


----------



## Faktor-I (9. August 2010)

Huch, was ist denn hier los? So wenige für Dungeon Master? Der Klassiker schlecht hin? Schämt euch *fg*


----------



## MTVXzibit (9. August 2010)

da fehlen so viele gute titel dass ich garnich voten kann...d2 ftw!


----------



## Sabbelmann (9. August 2010)

An dem Ergebnis bis jetzt sieht man schön dass nicht viele schon lange spielen.


----------



## Exar-K (9. August 2010)

Hazard schrieb:


> Morrowind nur 2.92% und Oblivion 9.27% ? OMG, offenbar sind die Publisher in der Tat auf dem richtigen Weg wenn sie ihre Spiele immer weichgespülter und anspruchsloser gestalten... -.-


   Das ist in der Tat unheimlich traurig und höchstens damit zu entschuldigen, dass diese 9,27% kein Morrowind gespielt haben.


----------



## Magetears (9. August 2010)

Planescape Torment nur 2,22% was ist da denn los? Das ist doch das Story RPG schlechthin und meiner Meinung nach eines der besten!


----------



## HerrKarl (9. August 2010)

MTVXzibit schrieb:


> da fehlen so viele gute titel dass ich garnich voten kann...d2 ftw!



Diablo 2

RPG

 


Allerdings fehlt Arcanum.


----------



## fidemafo (9. August 2010)

Baldurs Gate II ...das Spiel dergradiert Dragon Age zur Testversion...alleine die Story, Gegenstände ,Masse an  Fähigkeiten, lvl Grenzen etc. müssten BG II weit,weit über DAO stehen lassen...


----------



## BaronSengir187 (9. August 2010)

Dragon Age so weit vorne und Sternenschweif so weit hinten? Ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2010)

Das beste Fantasy-Rollenspiel aller Zeiten .... so ein Bullshit.
Wie soll man sowas wählen wenn ca. 70% der Voting-Teilnehmer gar nicht über den nötigen Spielehorizont verfügen um das beurteilen zu können.
"Yeeeahhhhh Dragon Age!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111 FTW"


----------



## UrielOWA (9. August 2010)

@schalkmund : das stimmt 

aber für mich immer noch baldurs gate 2  unangefochten eigentlich


----------



## Heldon (9. August 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das beste Fantasy-Rollenspiel aller Zeiten .... so ein Bullshit.
> Wie soll man sowas wählen wenn ca. 70% der Voting-Teilnehmer gar nicht über den nötigen Spielehorizont verfügen um das beurteilen zu können.
> "Yeeeahhhhh Dragon Age!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111 FTW"


Richtig. DA is zwar gut, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit Baldurs Gate.

Das nur in Deutschland beliebte Gothic steht auch viel zu weit oben.

Entsetzt bin ich darüber, dass kein Teil der legendären Might & Magic - Reihe dabei ist. den 5er oder 6er hätte man schon mitnehmen können. Aber daran kann sich hier eh keiner erinnern...


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2010)

Heldon schrieb:


> Entsetzt bin ich darüber, dass kein Teil der legendären Might & Magic - Reihe dabei ist. den 5er oder 6er hätte man schon mitnehmen können. Aber daran kann sich hier eh keiner erinnern...


   Teil 4 & 5 hatte ich damals schon mitte der 90er aus einer Zeitschrift. Teil 6 hab ich mir auch gekauft den fand ich echt super. Teil 7 hab ich mir auch noch gekauft ab da gings dann mit der Reihe langsam bergab.


----------



## Look (9. August 2010)

Schiebt euch das "aller Zeiten" dahin, wo die Sonne niemals scheint, da ihr nicht wisst, was noch kommt, ist das "aller Zeiten" nur Idiotengewäsch.


----------



## cosmo76 (9. August 2010)

Nun ja, die Umfrage soll ja heraus finden welches Fantasy RPG die PC Games Leser für das Beste halten und nicht das beste RPG aller Zeiten bestimmen. Wenn jetzt der Großteil die alten  RPGs nicht  gespielt hat, ist es eigentlich für das Ergebnis der Umfrage irrelevant.  Bei einer Ü 30 Umfrage würden sich wahrscheinlich Ultima 7 und BG2 um den Tron streiten, da aber dies nicht repräsentativ für die PC Games Leser wäre, kann ich auch damit leben wenn DA oder sonst was gewinnt.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2010)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Umfrage soll ja heraus finden welches Fantasy RPG die PC Games Leser für das Beste halten und nicht das beste RPG aller Zeiten bestimmen.* Wenn jetzt der Großteil die alten RPGs nicht gespielt hat, ist es eigentlich für das Ergebnis der Umfrage irrelevant. Bei einer Ü 30 Umfrage würden sich wahrscheinlich Ultima 7 und BG2 um den Tron streiten*, da aber dies nicht repräsentativ für die PC Games Leser wäre, kann ich auch damit leben wenn DA oder sonst was gewinnt.


Absolut nicht. Dragon Age ist wahrlich kein schlechtes Rollenspiel und vielleicht unter den besten Rollenspielen aller Zeiten zu finden, aber wie will man das beurteilen, wenn man die anderen nicht kennt? Das ist genauso, als ob man den besten Film alller Zeiten sucht, der persönliche Filmhorizont aber nur bis 2005 reicht.


----------



## xxmarshalxx (9. August 2010)

Frag mich nur: wo ist Mass Effect?


----------



## FlorianStangl (9. August 2010)

Look schrieb:


> Schiebt euch das "aller Zeiten" dahin, wo die Sonne niemals scheint, da ihr nicht wisst, was noch kommt, ist das "aller Zeiten" nur Idiotengewäsch.


   Meinst du ernsthaft, dass du mit dieser Ausdrucksweise etwas erreichst?


----------



## FlorianStangl (9. August 2010)

xxmarshalxx schrieb:


> Frag mich nur: wo ist Mass Effect?


   Stimmt, da haben wir doch glatt DAS Fantasy-RPG schlechthin unterschlagen!


----------



## Flex12 (9. August 2010)

Bg2 auf jeden Fall, wobei Lands of Lore auch gut war... hm oder doch Arx Fatalis


----------



## Microwave (9. August 2010)

Zu welchen spiel gehört eigendlich das Titelbild?
Gothic 3?


----------



## Brokensword (9. August 2010)

ne Gothic 4 glaub ich


----------



## Zocker4ever (9. August 2010)

auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung ziemlich alleine stehe... Might and Magic VII.


----------



## DonBarcal (9. August 2010)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Morrowind so weit hinten liegt.


----------



## thoner79 (9. August 2010)

also ich muss ja sagen dass ich solche Umfragen generell immer sehr interessant finde, allerdings denke ich dass die entsprechende Auswahl irgendwie auch im Rahmen bleiben sollte. bei 36 verschiedenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch sehr hoch, dass man sich zwischen mehreren sehr guten Titeln zwangsweise entscheiden muss, was mMn nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist..........
Mein Vorschlag daher - kleinere Auswahl an Titeln und dafür von mir aus 3 Umfragen mit dem besten RPG aus den 80er. 90ern und von 2000-2010(oder auch von 00-05 und 06-10 etc. ) .........etc. etc. 
oder die RPGs auch nochmal in einzelne Kategorien aufteilen.... wie auch immer


----------



## DonBarcal (9. August 2010)

thoner79 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag daher - kleinere Auswahl an Titeln und dafür von mir aus 3 Umfragen mit dem besten RPG aus den 80er. 90ern und von 2000-2010(oder auch von 00-05 und 06-10 etc. ) .........etc. etc.


Diesen Vorschlag unterstütze ich


----------



## cosmo76 (9. August 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> cosmo76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nun ja, die Umfrage soll ja heraus finden welches Fantasy RPG die PC Games Leser für das Beste halten und nicht das beste RPG aller Zeiten bestimmen.* Wenn jetzt der Großteil die alten RPGs nicht gespielt hat, ist es eigentlich für das Ergebnis der Umfrage irrelevant. Bei einer Ü 30 Umfrage würden sich wahrscheinlich Ultima 7 und BG2 um den Tron streiten*, da aber dies nicht repräsentativ für die PC Games Leser wäre, kann ich auch damit leben wenn DA oder sonst was gewinnt.
> ...


Ich sehe du verstehst es nicht.  Selbst wenn nur Spieler gevoted hätten die Gothic 2 gespielt haben und 100% der Votes auf Gothic 2 gekommem wären, wäre die das Ergebnis ok. Dann würde es nichts anderes heißen, das für die Voter Gothic 2 das beste RPG ist. Das heißt noch lange nicht das Gothic 2 wirklich das beste RPG ist, nur halt für die Leute , die sich bei der Umfrage beteiligt haben.  Man kann ja schließlich nicht erwarten, dass jeder Voter seit "The Game of Dungeons" alle RPGs gezockt hat .Hätte es geheißen "euer Lieblingsrollenspiel" anstatt "das beste", hätte sich überhaupt keiner aufgeregt.


----------



## AlphaZen (9. August 2010)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> thoner79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein Vorschlag daher - kleinere Auswahl an Titeln und dafür von mir aus 3 Umfragen mit dem besten RPG aus den 80er. 90ern und von 2000-2010(oder auch von 00-05 und 06-10 etc. ) .........etc. etc.
> ...


  
*unterschreib*

Dann hätte wohl auch noch Schatten über Riva in der Liste platz. ^^
So ging meine Stimme eben an Schicksalsklinge.


----------



## Lolmacher (9. August 2010)

Also das Ultima 9 in der Liste ist, glaube ich kaum...
..Für mich persönlich das Schlechteste RPG ever.. 
..Überall lese ich nur schlechtes dadrüber..
..Und es hätte der Krönende Abschluss der Ultima Serie sein können.. KÖNNEN 
Leider war das spiel totaler schrott, und hat den Namen "Ultima" nicht verdient.


----------



## l0rdm0rd (9. August 2010)

Oblivion VOR Morrowind? Ts ts ts ... welch Schmach  Für mich ist Morrowind eindeutig das Besser. Und nach Gothic 2 mein Hauptfavorit. Psychedelischer geht's nicht, bester Trip ever ^^

Gothic 2 gehört aber schon auch da hin wo es steht. Hat mich soooo lang gefesselt. Vielleicht das Game mit dem stimmigsten "Gesamtpaket"... mit der authentischen Sprachausgabe... ein Glück sind wir Deutsche .. würde mich interessieren,ob Gothic 2 auch international SO beliebt ist *g* Dazu dann noch dieser bodenständige Held, mit dem sich irgendwie jeder identifizieren kann ... die Story und das Feeling... ist ein mehr als verdienter Gewinner und ein absoluter Meilenstein in der Spielegeschichte.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. August 2010)

Spiele wie Arcanum fehlen auch in der Liste.
Ich mag Spiele wo man viele Freiheiten hat und einem nichts vorgeschrieben wird.
Planesape Torment ist auch verdammt gut.

*seufts* 
viel zu viele gute Spiele und viel zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## DonBarcal (9. August 2010)

l0rdm0rd schrieb:


> Oblivion VOR Morrowind? Ts ts ts ... welch Schmach  Für mich ist Morrowind eindeutig das Besser. Und nach Gothic 2 mein Hauptfavorit. Psychedelischer geht's nicht, bester Trip ever ^^


Du hast wohl zu viel Skooma getrunken, was?


----------



## herlutz (9. August 2010)

Gruß an alle,
wie es ausschaut haben einige Leute so ihr Problem, wenn
nicht ihr eigener Favorit ganz vorn steht. Was soll's auch wenn ich es nicht
geglaubt hätte, nach den vielen schlechten Kritiken über Gothic 3, scheint es
so dass viele Fans meine Meinung teilen und Gothic 2 für das beste halten. Ich
habe über dieses Spiel überhaupt erst zum spielen gefunden. Da war manch lange
Nacht angesagt eben klasse.


----------



## DDS-Zod (9. August 2010)

Hmm Nethrim, das einzige Spiel, welches ich von der Liste nicht gespielt habe.
Ja ich bin Ü30, schon fast Ü40 
Wahrscheinlich habe ich mit den Gesamtstunden alle Spiele zusammen mehr Zeit verbracht als manche alt sind.
Ok übertrieben, wäre mal, wenn Zeit, eine Rechenaufgabe, die man lösen könnte 


Gibt viel sehr gutes in der Liste, aber am besten vom Gesamtpaket ist Planescape.


----------



## Look (9. August 2010)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Look schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schiebt euch das "aller Zeiten" dahin, wo die Sonne niemals scheint, da ihr nicht wisst, was noch kommt, ist das "aller Zeiten" nur Idiotengewäsch.
> ...



Das haben wir schon durch, ist nicht das erste mal das es um das "aller Zeiten" Gewäsch ging, warum sollte ich politisch korrekt sein, die Lernresistenz liegt auf eurer Seite - btw. die korrekte zeitliche Bestimmung wäre "bis heute"...


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2010)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > cosmo76 schrieb:
> ...


Genau da liegt der kleine aber feine Unterschied, den ich schon im "bestes rundenbasiertes Spiel aller Zeiten" angeprangert habe. Klar versteh ich deine Sicht dieser Umfrage, aber das kann es doch im Endeffekt nicht sein. Wenn ich nicht kompetent für eine Umfrage bin, halt ich mich da raus. 
Man kann sich natürlich mit diesen (wöchentlichen) Umfragen zufrieden geben (was ich jetzt auch tue, bringt ja eh nix), aber für mich ist das alles undurchdacht und auf "Niveau: Simpel" gehalten, wie so manches hier.


----------



## schattenlord98 (10. August 2010)

Für mich sind es Gothic eins und zwei bzw. G2 dNdR. Beides sind Rollenspiele mit einer Atmosphäre, die einen in diese fantastische Welt eintauchen lässt. Die Charaktere, die Umgebung, die Musik, die Story, das ist bei diesen beiden Teilen praktisch perfekt. Das macht das "Gothic-Feeling" aus, was man eingentlich recht schlecht beschreiben kann. Diejenigen, die diese Spiele gespielt haben, wissen, wovon ich rede...


----------



## Joker131 (10. August 2010)

Ich stimme Cosmo76 zu. Welcher 15 jährige der auf volle Grafikpracht steht, kennt noch die guten alten Spiele wie BG2 ? Auch kann man BG nicht mit Gothic vergleichen.
Das wäre das gleiche wenn ich C&C mit OFP vegleiche.
BG ist "Rundenbasiert" während Gothic ein art First Person Game ist.


----------



## dohderbert (10. August 2010)

meine Stimme hat Gothic 2 DNdR !!


----------



## PcNubi (10. August 2010)

FF7 war für mich das beste RPG aller Zeiten  Es hat einfach alles gestimmt, Story, die Charaktere, die Spielwelt. Von mir gibts 10 Punkte


----------



## PcNubi (10. August 2010)

Gothic ist aber auch alles andere als schlecht, ich mochte sogar Risen


----------



## chris110488 (10. August 2010)

BG 1 natürlich.


----------



## BaronSengir187 (10. August 2010)

Ein weiterer Abstimmpunkt "Habe nicht alle aufgelisteten gespielt" wäre ganz interessant gewesen für mich muss ich sagen.
Habe bis auf Arx Fatalis sämtliche Spiele der Liste gespielt. Oha...
Ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes *g*


----------



## BaronSengir187 (10. August 2010)

Gibt es nicht vielleicht jemanden bei euch in der Redaktion der so ein Tool schreiben könnte? Oder vielleicht jemand aus der Leserschaft der seine Abschlußarbeit in der Richtung schreiben will und etwas code übrig hat? 
Bei uns ist es leider so das alles was für die Abschlußarbeit geschrieben wird dann der Uni gehört. pft..


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. August 2010)

Es ist immer schwierig, ein bestes Spiel "aller Zeiten" bzw. "bisher" zu küren. Für die Zeit ab 2000 habe ich das mit meinem Thread "Die 50 besten CRPG des Jahrzehnts" beantwortet - mit Baldur´s Gate 2. Aber es gibt daneben sicher noch fünf, sechs andere herausragende CRPG ab 2000.


----------



## McComet (11. August 2010)

Vermisse in der Liste Dungeon Siege  Das war neben der Gothic Reihe der beste Zeitkiller und so schön Lan tauglich


----------



## Micha-Ge (11. August 2010)

ich fand lands of lore immer so toll


----------



## l0rdm0rd (11. August 2010)

BaronSengir187 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Abstimmpunkt "Habe nicht alle aufgelisteten gespielt" wäre ganz interessant gewesen für mich muss ich sagen.
> Habe bis auf Arx Fatalis sämtliche Spiele der Liste gespielt. Oha...
> Ist das jetzt was gutes oder was schlechtes *g*


na ich würde sagen eher was schlechtes, wenn du mit düsteren Rollenspielen mit interessanter Story und irgendwie coolem "look and feel" was anfangen kannst - ARX FATALIS! UNDEBINGT!!!  

Hier mal ne passende Review: http://www.hotud.org/component/content/article/39-rpg/23848-arx-fatalis

Toller Klassiker!!


----------



## LindwurmRS (12. August 2010)

Lands of Lore war großartig den zweiten Teil "Götterdämmerung" fand ich noch besser, der dritte war leider unfertig und verbuggt schade , trotzdem vote für Lands of Lore


----------



## Fleischslayer (13. August 2010)

Eine Schande, dass Oblivion mehr Stimmen als Morrowind hat. 
Ich war von vanilla Oblivion mehr als enttäuscht.
Naja wenigstens hat Gothic 2 genügend Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## ArtyHeart (28. Dezember 2012)

Gothic 2 mit DNDR, Baldurs Gate, Nordlandtrilogie, Morrowind, Ultima...

...das Genre hat einfach unglaublcch viele unglaublich geniale Highlights.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Dezember 2012)

Welches das beste Fantasy Spiel aller Zeiten ist, kann hier niemand sagen, da wir nicht wissen können, welche in Zukunft erscheinen.


----------



## stockduck (16. Januar 2014)

Baldurs Gate 2, Morrowind und dann noch die Mod für Oblivion-> Nehrim.


----------



## Oelf (16. Januar 2014)

naja der "artikel" gehört jetzt jedenfalls nicht zu den besten aller Zeiten warum wärmt man einen 4 jahre alten bedeutungslosen betrag auf und ändert noch nicht mal die bildunterschriften ?


----------

